# Guts The Red Tegu



## Styx (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally settled on a name for my squishy lizard. So here are some updated photos of my male red tegu, Guts.


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 19, 2013)

He's awesome! Great pics, how old is he?


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice amd great pics

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 20, 2013)

He has great colors  nice name


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

looks great good job


----------



## elmo (Feb 20, 2013)

wow thats a pretty red!!! mine has alot more white, love the name too


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 20, 2013)

Great looking red, nice colorings. Is his name from an epic anime?


----------



## Styx (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

tegus4life, at least a year old now.

Aardbark, 50% from an epic anime, 50% from a severe intestinal/cloacal prolapse on New Year's Eve which required him being rushed to the vet to spend the New Year recovering from surgery at the vet's office.


----------

